# HRB, Attempt at Front Page!



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,


Here continues my eternal quest to get a pen on the front page.:biggrin:

It is a diplomat 2 in HRB. Thanks Nolan, you have awesome stuff! CA finish. 

Halfway through finishing, I ran out of CA. I used my backup ca, and got better results than normal! Go figure!


Thanks for viewing and thanks even more for commenting!

See post #19 for better pics.


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck with getting the Front Page. 
I love that wood. Very nice work...


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Halfway through finishing, I ran out of CA. I used my backup, and got better results than normal! Go figure!


 


Okay...I'll bite. What's the back-up plan?

Cause it sure seems to be working great!!!!






Scott (I only wish....) B


----------



## Nolan (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> Okay...I'll bite. What's the back-up plan?
> 
> Cause it sure seems to be working great!!!!
> 
> ...





Backup CA I meant. It was the CA I stopped using, but didn't throw away. Should have clarified.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice pen.

Jamie


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking good . Love that HRB ! :wink: Nolan sells nice products . You made a nice pen with it .


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 5, 2010)

That sure is some awesome wood you got there!!!

A sure fire seller!!

Andrew


----------



## RAdams (Apr 5, 2010)

good looking pen! Good luck getting on the front page! I think a few of us share that aspiration! I thought maybe i got it when i made my trustone fountain but nope. It is a tough goal to achieve i think. I have a couple of pieces of HRB ( with eyes) that are waiting for a drill bit big enough. Maybe i will get lucky then!


----------



## jeff (Apr 5, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> Here continues my eternal quest to get a pen on the front page.:biggrin:


Beautiful pen. 

I'd recommend a photo with an aspect ratio closer to 1:1, or at least with the longer dimension horizontal. Your photo, while sharp and bright, is nearly 2:1 vertical.

If you'll look at the Featured Photo Archive, you'll see that's the predominant layout. The pen on the front page now is an excellent example of a perfectly "posed" pen.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. I see exactly what you mean. Is this a little bit better?

I really appreciate your input!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments so far!


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice pen,maybe you should'nt try so hard.I got one on the front page and it was a total surprise to me.:biggrin:


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a new view of it. Is this better?


Edit: Here's a new one.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 5, 2010)

The one on the front page right now was a total surprise....a nice surprise nonetheless though. Regarding your pic (nice looking pen BTW) I think the bulky stand is distracting and there is something about a pen standing up that feels un-natural to me. Just my 2 cents...:wink:

edit...I wrote this after your last post. On the one laying down a glimps of the clip would be nice and always extend the writing tip.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks. Will take more pics later. Thanks to all for comments!


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 6, 2010)

good luck on getting it on the front page, Maybe the one I am working on for the Pen makers guilld will make it after I make it and send it off. I will post it after I have the results from them, I am just starting it now


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok. I want to thank Jeff for bearing with me. I now know what he was trying to say. With that, here are two more pics. These are better IMO too! Enjoy!


----------



## jeff (Apr 6, 2010)

Now you're getting the idea :biggrin:


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Jeff. I know millions of people who wouldn't have been as patient as you were. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sweet looking pen, haven't turned any of that material yet. I'm hoping that my bog oak burl pen will make it to the front page now when  finished  one can always dream :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## timcbs (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice job and good luck with the front page!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 6, 2010)

timcbs said:


> Nice job and good luck with the front page!




Thanks Tim! Means a lot as I've seen some of your work; it is outstanding!


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 6, 2010)

new pics look better,good luck on the front page.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, I think they look better too!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a question and would like some input on it. I have a couple more blanks of the HRB. Do you think that it would look better of gold, one like this one, or on a chrome color?


Also, I'd like some feedback on my photos. Specifically the ones in post #19. What can be done to improve upon them?

Btw, I'd like to say that I was just kidding round when I said Attempt At front page. Just a joke.
Thanks.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 6, 2010)

Beautiful pen. 

Just a note, Jeff has mentioned, to get on the front page, you must put your pen in the gallery with a proper and full description.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Apr 7, 2010)

toolcrazy said:


> Beautiful pen.
> 
> Just a note, Jeff has mentioned, to get on the front page, you must put your pen in the gallery with a proper and full description.



I have never heard that before, thanks for the tip. I'll get it there right away.


Thanks for all the comments!


Here it is: http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/9079/1_HRB_above2.JPG


----------

